# Hummus



## In the Kitchen (Oct 27, 2004)

I have asked about many strange things before and always gotten response so here I go again.  Does anyone have recipe for hummus w/different kind of vegetables?  #1 son has gotten used to eating this with his meals.  Said it tastes good and I should see about recipes using it.  First, it was tofu, next health mix, yogurt, now hummus.  Does anyone use this and like it?  I know there are many different recipes but having personally preferred one is reason for asking.  Thank you.  He doesn't like avacados the way I do.  Tells me I am gaining weight.  But it is good weight right?


----------



## GB (Oct 27, 2004)

I love hummus and have made it from scratch before, but this is actually something that I usually end up buying in the store and it is almost as good as homemade. The store carries so many varieties such as hummus with lemon, red pepper, chives, garlic, and just about a million other kinds. Sometimes I just buy it plain and mix in my own extras at home. Any herbs from your garden are a great addition.


----------



## debthecook (Oct 27, 2004)

I like it very much too.  Get some pita bread, smear in a big spoon of hummus, add some chopped lettuce, tomato, red onion.   Great.
I like it mixed with red bell pepper too.
Sometimes I'll make it and add some whole chick peas, so I have the blenderized chick pea Hummus mix with whole chick peas and put that in a sandwhich like above.  You could put some Feta in the sandwhich too.


----------



## middie (Oct 27, 2004)

i have a recipe posted for rustic hummus. i'll go see if i can find it and bump it up for you


----------



## middie (Oct 27, 2004)

under ethnic foods.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Oct 27, 2004)

Boy, thank you very much.  My family will love you for it.  All these strange things never heard of them before.  Will check your recipe and make it.  Anything so they know I am not ignoring them.  Even make a sandwich out of if with Feta.  I would never had thought the two go together.


----------



## Yakuta (Oct 27, 2004)

In the Kitchen, I am assuming you know how to make hummus.  

Anyway here is how I make it.  Middie's recipe is similar the only thing is that I like to keep Tahini (Sesame paste) handy at home.

Garlic - 3 cloves
3 tbsp of tahini paste
1 can garbanzo beans
4 tbsp of olive oil
juice of 1 lemon
pinch of cumin
lots of chopped flat leaf parsley
paprika for garnish
salt to taste

Blend all the ingredients except paprika and parsley which are used to garnish the hummus. 

Now to using it.  The best thing to make with hummus is falafel.  It's basically a dry bean powder that you mix with water and spices of your choice even herbs.  Mix it all together to create a thick batter.  Drop by tbsps into hot oil and then drain on paper towels 

Serve on pocket pitas with chopped cucumbers, onions and tomatoes and a generous serving of hummus smeared.  It's really very very good. 

Hummus can also be used as a sandwich spread for roasted vegetable paninis or any other sandwiches (hot or cold).


----------



## buckytom (Oct 27, 2004)

i don't know how to make it, but if you hummus a few bars... (ok sorry, lutzzz's mutiny really has me listing to port...)


----------



## GB (Oct 27, 2004)

Ohhh Yakuta is right. Falafel is a great thing to make. I would also take some of the tahini and thin it out with some water and maybe a little lemon juice to make a sauce for the falafel. Pack it all into a pita with lots of veggies and you have a great meal!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Oct 27, 2004)

Falafel, I am getting awfully hungry. Where do you get this Falafel? Find at health food store or grocery store?  I have never heard of all this before.  I just ate some hummus with feta and put on pita cracker.  Now I can't stop eating.  This falafel sounds great.  Use it for appetizer or can you make meal out of falafel?  Is it some kind of thickner for hummus?  Or am I talking about hummus when I say falafel?  Said it was dry bean powder I don't want to appear dumb but I am ignorant about hummus.  Like buckytom said hummus a tune is more familiar.  Glad someone knows what I mean.  Thanks you guys I love you all for your time to make my life better.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 27, 2004)

itk, a falafel is a sammich made up of balls of spiced ground chickpeas that are deep fried, then put in a pita with lettuce, tomato, maybe a little green pepper, onions, and tahini sauce. they're very tasty (i'm getting tired of saying deelish and sooo good). i like 'em with a good shot of hot sauce on top...


----------



## In the Kitchen (Oct 27, 2004)

Wonderful buckytom.  You really make me laugh.  I look forward to your responses.  It sounds great.  You guys are so smart.  Thanks


----------



## Yakuta (Oct 28, 2004)

InTheKitchen O.K. a more elaborate explanation which hopefully will be if nothing informational 

Hummus is like a mayonnaise or spread - It's just an exotic version made with chickpeas, tahini (which is sesame seed paste) and the ingredients I mentioned in my recipe. 

Falafel:  Are like little fried balls (similar to hushpuppies) that are used to stuff the pita sandwich.  

I have brought Falafel from middleeastern stores and it's basically ground beans.  I believe they are either black or moong beans and you  dry ground them into a powder.  You then take the powder amount to your liking, place it in a bowl, add spices and seasonings and then fry them.  The batter should not be thin and runny but should be nice and thick so it can form the stiff balls.  

In a pinch you can use hushpuppy batter if you live in the South.  If you have access to a middleeastern store you can buy the powder readymade as a package and follow instructions.  If you have an Indian store closeby you can buy moongbeans and then dry grind them and use them.  

It is a full meal.  When I make it I serve it with either a fruit salad (because my kids are fruitoholics and I can never have enough stocked at home) and another side salad such as tabbouleh which is a cracked wheat salad made with fresh tomatoes, cucumbers, lemon juice and lots of parsley.


----------



## GB (Oct 28, 2004)

I buy falafel mix from my Whole Foods market. You should be able to find it in health food, middle eastern, and upscale food shops.

I actually tried making them from scratch once and it was a disaster (all my fault though as I improvise the recipe). I filled my apt with so much smoke that I couldn't see anything for about an hour. Here is a picture of my apt after an hour with all the windows and doors open.


----------



## Yakuta (Oct 28, 2004)

Hi GB that is funny and amidst all the smoke and confusion you had time to get your handy camera out and snap a picture .


----------



## buckytom (Oct 28, 2004)

i'm guessing gb looks like a japanese tourist in the heart of midtown most of the time....


----------



## GB (Oct 28, 2004)

LOL if it wasn't for my backpack camera bag then I sure would look like that buckytom


----------



## In the Kitchen (Oct 28, 2004)

You people must sure know each other pretty good.  Sounds like my brothers and me.  As long as you consider the source, it causes no hard feelings.  Yakuta, you sound like you really have healthy family the description of your meals.  So great to raise your kids on something other than McDonalds.  I have eaten there so seldom but when I do I am not hungry until next day.  Must have some kind of filler in the sandwich.  I don't like how quickly everything gets served.  The best meals I prepare take long. I try to do things as sanitary as possible.  (If I could, I would even throw Clorox in the pot when I prepare meal.  Clorox seems to get the grease off anything!  I don't think a person can be too clean when eating food.  That is why I was instilled at young age to wash my hands whenever I came in the house.  Even if I was at church.  I thank you all for your time and your humorous comments.  I need more of that.  Thanks


----------



## Yakuta (Oct 28, 2004)

Hi InTheKitchen I am not sure how my kids turned out the way they did.  I don't take the credit but give it to my husband.  He is a meat and potatoes kind of a guy but does love fruit.  

My older son will pick fruit over any other dessert that is presented to him.  People think that I must be a rather strict parent but that's just the way he and his brother are.  Just like other kids they like candy and mcdonalds, burger king, wendy but it's more for the toys than the food (LOL).  

My older son loves any kind of salad, he loves blue cheese which most kids and even some adults can't stand.  He loves all fruits even grapefruit and loves veggies especially broccoli and carrots.  My older one hates soda and prefers juice and milk to any other drinks and he is only 6.  My husband and I have to do a double take on whether he really is a child or a mature adult , thankfully my younger one is more normal.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Oct 28, 2004)

Yakuta:  Count your blessings! To have a little guy of 6 prefer things that are good for him is priceless.  No prodding or nagging makes your life so much easier.  It is a joy to prepare something for him.  I am sure he reflects your habits as well as his siblings.  Not drinking soda is half the battle to keep him growing strong.  I have heard carbonated drinks affect the bones in some way.  When I was younger, we did not get soda because mom felt it was not needed.  We drank milk instead which some claim is not really good for you either.  However, doing without sugar is best of all.  Bet your husband is proud too.  I commend you and thank you for your time explaining to me about hummus.  I have eaten it with feta cheese already as debthecook suggested and that is very good.  Made it again for lunch.  Feel like I am cheating when I don't fix for the rest and only myself.  Debthecook has helped me out many many times before and I appreciate her response and all of you for taking time to suggest ways to eat hummus.  Thanks so much.


----------



## norgeskog (Oct 29, 2004)

Humus is normally made from chicpeas also called garbonza beens with garlic and herbs.  You can get it from Trader Joe's.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Oct 29, 2004)

*hummus*

nogeskog,  you like Trader Joe's?  Had an announcement that they were going to be two grand openings of the stores here in St Louis.  I will visit them when the crowds die down.  Are they pretty good?  In price I mean. Sounds like some kind of health food store like Whole Foods.  I like them.


----------



## norgeskog (Oct 30, 2004)

*Re: hummus*



			
				In the Kitchen said:
			
		

> nogeskog,  you like Trader Joe's?  Had an announcement that they were going to be two grand openings of the stores here in St Louis.  I will visit them when the crowds die down.  Are they pretty good?  In price I mean. Sounds like some kind of health food store like Whole Foods.  I like them.



In The Kitchen, they are absolutely awesome.  They have a large variety of unusual goods, plus their own line which they guarantee.  Their prices are between $1-2 less than supermarkets because they do not advertise.  They kitchen test all their products before they import them.  THey have fresh produce, most of it is organic, cheese, frozen imported stuff.  They have a lot of unusual meats like buffalo, Australian lamb, all fish most of which is frozen.  I do 80% of my shopping there.  To give you an idea, here TJ's milk quart .89 market 1.29; sour cream $1.29 market 1.89, eggs 1.29, market 2.99, Stash tea 1.99 market 3.99.  Try it and let me know how you like it.


----------



## GB (Oct 31, 2004)

Trader Joes ROCKS! The prices are great and the quality of their foods are fantastic. I really love the prepared Mexican food. The enchiladas, tamales, and all that stuff are so inexpensive, but so tasty. I keep a bunch in the freezer for when I come home and don't feel like cooking.


----------



## mudbug (Oct 31, 2004)

sniff............we don't have Trader Joe's around here that I know of.  You guys are makin' me jealous.  I refuse to drive into Georgetown and go to Dean and DeLucca's and pay their prices.  Too "inside the Beltway" for me.


----------



## SierraCook (Oct 31, 2004)

*hummus*

Here are some hummus recipes from vegweb.

http://vegweb.com/food/misc/index-misc-hummus.shtml


Trader Joe's is absolutely the best.  I love that store.  The have the best snacks, dried fruits, and nuts.  One of my favorites is dried ranier cherries.  Yum.  I usually buy my wheat pasta there and soy milk.  I also think that they have reasonable prices for shrimp, etc.


----------



## auntdot (Nov 7, 2004)

Can buy hummus at the supermarket, but it is so expensive.

Much cheaper to make it myself.

I always make it with canned garbanzos, but work with someone who claims it is much better if you make it from the dried chick peas.

Will probably try it one of these days, but the stuff from the can seems to work just fine.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Nov 8, 2004)

Do I appreciate this board?  You bet I do!  Have given me so many comments and responses plus where to find additional help, I do thank you.  #1 son thanks you too.  He enjoys eating the suggestions you provide.  So grateful he is interested in trying to eat healthy.  We all should.  I know people are becoming more conscious of their diet due to the result of fast food eating and it just doesn't pay.  Anything fast is not good.  I only use the microwave for heating something never baking in it.  I am also thankful I can eat the hummus and not have to deal with any physical problems.  Seems easy to digest.  As you said, auntdot, starting something from the beginning probably has more flavor and well worth it.  I will investigate this after T hanksgiving or before if time allowed.  Everybody eating turkey?  Really starts to bother me that have to continue eating many days afterwards.  But I am thankful for being able to buy a turkey and prepare it for my family.  That is the idea about Thanksgiving not to think about eating but what we have to be grateful for.  In fact, Thanksgiving should be celebrated everyday in some form or another.  Like now I am grateful to communicate with all you generous people.  I give thanks for you.


----------



## Lisa110 (Nov 17, 2004)

I'm so glad there's a thread about Hummus, as I've had a problem with it in the past.  My problem is the tahini.  It always tastes bitter to me, and I wonder if it's the brands I have tried.  Can anyone recommend a really good tahini paste that isn't bitter?


----------



## GarlicGoddess (Feb 5, 2007)

*I'm Gonna Try This One!!!*

*Hi Everyone! I haven't visited for too many months. I was wanting to make some homemade hummus and this is the recipe I'm gonna try. It's so yummy! Thanks.*



			
				Yakuta said:
			
		

> In the Kitchen, I am assuming you know how to make hummus.
> 
> Anyway here is how I make it. Middie's recipe is similar the only thing is that I like to keep Tahini (Sesame paste) handy at home.
> 
> ...


----------



## Candocook (Feb 5, 2007)

Just had a long discussion on hummus on another board and the amazing revelation that for the very best hummus you need to de-skin the garbanzos. And for falafel, the chickpeas are soaked but not cooked. I think hummus and falafel are very different things.


Here is a recipe by a woman in Athens who is one terrific cook
Falafel With Taratoor Sauce Recipe | Recipezaar

And her hummus recipe although she doesn't mention the garbanzo skinning!
Hummus Recipe | Recipezaar


----------



## Yakuta (Feb 5, 2007)

Candocook, just some wee bit more information.  Falafel is actually a sandwich which is filled with fried fritters (traditionally made of dry fava beans and in some places with chickpeas) along with some type of dressing (Hummus) and fillings (your choice, you can be creative, it may not be traditional but hey it has to suit your taste buds right). 

A lot of Indian and Middle eastern fritters use raw beans (soak them overnight and then drain the water and grind it add some salt, seasonings and fresh herbs and even a finely chopped jalapeno to it and you are ready to fry them).  

In Indian cooking we call that vadas.  They can be made with Moong beans, Urad or white beans and any other beans you can think of.  

In case of hummus yes skinned garbanzo would be great but it's too much work even after soaking them overnight so I skip it.  Just another tip that I have learned is that if you make  your chickpeas at home (don't buy the canned stuff) and soak them overnight a lot of the skin will come off of them that you can rinse off and pick out.  Although to get it perfectly skinned (all of them is a stretch for me - LOL  )


----------



## Candocook (Feb 5, 2007)

Yes, that was the gist of the discussion--a LOT of trouble!! But apparently if you did do it, there was a silkiness to the hummus. And the soaking tip was offered too.
And there is little doubt that hummus would be good on/with falafel.  I thought "falafel" _IS_ the fried fritter, put in a pita bread and then dressed with what you want.  Yes? No?  Thanks. Want to be correct/informed.  ;o)
I just took an Indian cooking class at Johnson&Wales and am all excited about the possibilities!! When we left the class that day my mouth was absolutely singing with the fresh flavors we had created!!
You should start a thread about your cuisine (at least that is how I read your post).   ;o)


----------



## karadekoolaid (Feb 5, 2007)

Yakuta - I'm pretty sure that "falafel" are the fritters, rather than the more common "Vegetarian wrap" which has pita bread and falafel and salad inside . I may be wrong, but falafel is always served here on a plate, without the pita bread. 

As for skinning the garbanzo/chick peas - well, after soaking you can rub them between your palms to skin them, if you really want to. Personally, I like my hummus with a bit of texture to it. SMOOOOOOth hummus just doesn't seem right to me. 

As for Indian "fritters" - well if anyone cares to talk about them, I could carry on for hours! I make a south Indian version of Vadas with split green peas, and serve them with a Tamarind/mint chutney. I've also used Mung beans, split Urid dal, pink lentils, green lentils - and they're all far too delicious to describe without soundbites!!


----------



## boufa06 (Feb 6, 2007)

I agree with Clive that hummus tastes much better without de-skinning the chickpeas.  Besides, it adds fibre to your diet.

As for falafel which is made from fava beans or chickpeas, I do believe it is either eaten as a snack/mezze or served wrapped in pita bread.

The vadai or vadas prepared by Indians in the Far East are either with mung beans, lentils etc or spiced batter topped with fresh shrimps and served with green chillies.


----------



## Yakuta (Feb 6, 2007)

I initally thought that falafel were the fritters but when I was in Egypt it was always served with pita.  I went to a few authentic middle eastern joints along with our Egyptian driver and asked him about falafel, he said it's always served with pita and it's a vegetarian sandwich just like shwarma which is it's meat sandwich equivalent. 

I guess it's a hugely debated topic in terms of whether it's the fritter or the entire sandwich.  My understanding is based on  my experience in Egypt but again the entire middle east has a version of it and a story to tell about it's origin. 

Clive, I am impressed by your  knowledge of Indian cooking.  I salute you because you know so much about every possible Indian dish (even the ones that some would consider exotic) and you are not afraid to try them.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Feb 6, 2007)

Yakuta said:
			
		

> I initally thought that falafel were the fritters but when I was in Egypt it was always served with pita. I went to a few authentic middle eastern joints along with our Egyptian driver and asked him about falafel, he said it's always served with pita and it's a vegetarian sandwich just like shwarma which is it's meat sandwich equivalent.
> 
> I guess it's a hugely debated topic in terms of whether it's the fritter or the entire sandwich.


 
I don't think it really matters, providing it tastes good!!


----------

